

Bezos Gone Wild Amazon Selling Every Non-iPhone Smartphone for One Penny - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/bezos-gone-wild-amazon-selling-every-non-iphone-smartphone-f.html

======
freehunter
Wish there was a way to get one of these phones and _just_ have the data plan.
They're also running a deal on hotspot phones. Cheapest Sprint hotpost plan is
$30/mo for 5GB which is nice compared to the rest, but they force you to get a
voice plan as well, which brings the cheapest plan to over $100/mo.

Anyone know a way to get both these deals have have a data-only plan? I have a
smartphone already, I'd just like the hotspot features and to play around with
Android. I don't need to make calls with it.

